# Photo gallery historical ferries Dover-Calais and Folkestone-Boulogne



## Gijsha (Mar 2, 2015)

See https://picasaweb.google.com/gijsha. 
Enjoy!


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day gijsha,m,today.03:36.rehoto gallery historical ferries,dover-calais and folkstone-boulogne,great post.excellent photo's.thank you for posting,regards ben27


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for the link Gijsha. Very interesting.

Alec.


----------

